# Consolekit (resuelto)

## pcmaster

Hola,

Útimamente al actualizar el  árbol de portage con emerge --sync sale un mensaje de que consolekit será eliminado.

¿Sabéis de alguna guía sobre cómo migrarlo por otro paquete equivalente?

Gracias

----------

## quilosaq

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/ConsoleKit

elogind es el programa recomendado para sustituirlo.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Elogind

Ahí tienes el artículo de la Wiki que describe la instalación.

----------

## pcmaster

Gracias, ha funcionado.

----------

